# Galvy to copper...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, what's your prefered method of transitioning from galvy to copper. And don't say repiping everything to copper, it's not possible. Normally I throw a brass nipple in, then an ips valve then go copper from there, just wondering what you guys do?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like connecting the copper directly to the galvanized, it rusts faster that way.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Stick a black nipple between them. It acts like a sacrificial anode.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

A sweet X threaded bronze Union is what I'll typically do so long as it's not going to be covered.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like connecting the copper directly to the galvanized, it rusts faster that way.


Yup.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> A sweet X threaded bronze Union is what I'll typically do so long as it's not going to be covered.


Thanks man.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Di electric female to copper union


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Brass males/females in 1, 3/4 and 1/2. Or a thread by sweat valve. I get them from Harlem supply. Craig Miller has everything cool. Brass sweat bleeder couplings! Pvc street tees and street wyes, 6" sdr 22's! Harlem is my go to store. Thread by sweat brass female adaptors are handy and I think just 2$ or so.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a question along these lines. I'm piping the cold water into 2 large steam water heaters. The tee going in to the heater is stainless. I looked in the code book and didn't see anything for code on what needs to be used, and I talked to the fitter I'm working with and he wasn't sure how big of a reaction there is. I was just going to use a brass male adapter going in, the fitter doesn't think it's necessary. What do you guys think? Im a second year so it's hard to tell a journeyman what needs to be done . Sorry if I stole the thread, I just figured it was similar.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Waters are 1 1/2 " copper.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How much is a 1.5" die-electric Union-15$?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

That was my first suggestion. He is an old time fitter and said he doesn't want a union on there.. He hates unions


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What a bozo. In Chicago unions are required within 5'. Whatever you put's gonna outlast the tank anyway.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

That was what he told me when I brought it up.. Thanks though .. I was just curious what you guys thought, and was wondering what kind of reaction copper has to stainless.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Copper and stainless will react with electrolysis.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Alright, what's your prefered method of transitioning from galvy to copper. And don't say repiping everything to copper, it's not possible. Normally I throw a brass nipple in, then an ips valve then go copper from there, just wondering what you guys do?


i usually connect the copper directly to the galv. usually the galv is shot anyways. they are too tight to replace it. most galv i see is getting plugged up and the threads are shot. the galv will probably be junk before the connection gets bad. otherwise, i install a threaded ball valve to start with my end of the repipe.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

And too the op
6" of brass and a brass union is the only way to go if the union is readily accessible.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If there is a choice i prefer to use dielectric nipple. But if it is on 2 1\2 or bigger flanges and a Maloney kit to isolate the two.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like to have about 6-8" of brass nipple in between...

I don't see much galvanized here... Mostly copper and brass...

But if I could sell it, they'd be getting a PEX repipe...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wasted money on 8" brass nipples


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Threaded brass separation.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ain't you got work to do? I'm bored in the middle of a stack test. Anyways this is THE COUNTRY OF CHICAGO


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Upc requires 6" of brass or a dielectric union between dissimilar metals


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Upc requires 6" of brass or a dielectric union between dissimilar metals


As does IPC...

605.24.1 Copper or copper-alloy tubing to galvanized
steel pipe. Joints between copper or copper-alloy tubing
and galvanized steel pipe shall be made with *a brass fitting
or dielectric fitting or a dielectric union* conforming to
ASSE 1079. The copper tubing shall be soldered to the fitting
in an approved manner, and the fitting shall be screwed
to the threaded pipe.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

8" brass nipples for me. aint nothing lasting anyways , so i stick with the code minimum sweet , short and simple


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Passed Inspection because it's trivial. 

I'll wager you install chrome traps and whatever closet bolts come in the toilet box too : P


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This keeps it simple and to code.
http://charmaninc.com/transitionnipple/


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

those charman nipples are awsome !! gonna see if my supplier will order em


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey Sierra your in so cal right?
What supply house stocks those charminc transition nipples?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ferguson, Red Supply, PWO and I think Desert Industrial. All in Pasadena. The plumber who invented it is from pasadena


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going to see if I can get my hands on those. The amount of galv I deal with is ridiculous.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> This keeps it simple and to code. http://charmaninc.com/transitionnipple/


Thanks for posting this. Didn't know this type of brass nipple was out in the market. Very useful.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I just keep it simple... 

6" brass nipple to a female copper adaptor. I also carry a small selection of brass couplings for when I am starting from a male thread.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i have learned that the ****y china brass is not solving any galvanic action , the red dz brass fittings from indochina are much better


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dielectric Clearflow nipple.


----------

